# Tyre Gel Recomendations?



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Running low on Meguiars Endurance. so what's good? 

I prefer a "high shine" to a matter look, but the Chemical Guys New Look isa touch "sticky" on tyre walls for my liking.

What do you good people recommend? :thumb:


----------



## cotte78 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would strongly recommend Swissvax Pneu. 
This is by far, the best tire shine prod. I have try`d.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pinnacle Black Onyx is my fave, but it's not cheap...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wolfgang Black Diamond is really good http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/wolfgang-black-diamond-tyre-p-156.html


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Pinnacle Black Onyx is my fave, but it's not cheap...


Russ,Ron has knocked a few quid off it:thumb:http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/pinnacle-black-onyx-tyre-p-144.html


----------



## ADR Superstar (Aug 5, 2009)

I use Zaino z16 and have been very pleased


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the Maguires i would just re order


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

VP trim glitz.. Not quiet as thick and stodgy as the megs stuff, goes a long way too.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

+1 for megs endurance re-stock , its a favourite.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

autobrite tyre gel works well. seems to last and smells good. 
just dont use it on trim its not very good at all for that.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

another for megs,u dont have to use it just sit and smell it :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Megs is still my fave i'm yet to see anything better or last longer, I haven't tried all of them though.

Pinnacle next for me I think. 

Ross is the WG stuff shiny/glosy? I really like them looking slick and glossy, my tyres are 40 profile so they really suit the glossy look.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I have some Megs Gel for sale if you fancy it?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

nuff said :thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Turtle Wax Platinum Revitalising Tyre Creme is a fav of mine. Prefer it to the Megs.


----------



## gtijit (Mar 23, 2009)

+1 for megs used it for some time now on my third bottle, smell nice and dose a good job too. Iv not tried any others so far but will be whn this bottle finishes if it ever finishes....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gally said:


> Megs is still my fave i'm yet to see anything better or last longer, I haven't tried all of them though.
> 
> Pinnacle next for me I think.
> 
> Ross is the WG stuff shiny/glosy? I really like them looking slick and glossy, my tyres are 40 profile so they really suit the glossy look.


Its guite shiny mate similar to the CG New look trim dressing,its a medium thick gel with a nice coconut type scent I really like it


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Really like the sound of that dude.

So Blackfire, Pinnacle, Wolfgang.

Research needed!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...lfgang-black-diamond-tire-gel-review-how.html


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Helpful as always Ross.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I do try to please:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I know you do. I'd still be using maxi suds II if it wasn't for your shampoo fetish!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gally said:


> I know you do. I'd still be using maxi suds II if it wasn't for your shampoo fetish!


Maxi suds compared to BTBM is like chalk and cheese:lol:I have my eye on another shampoo http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/wolfgang-auto-bathe-p-128.html


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I tried to wipe off excess with a MF towel, but ended up leaving the tyre full of lint and result was no good... Now I use a sponge to wipe off.
I use Megs Endurance, also bought some 3M Tyre Restorer that will be tested soon


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Poorboy's Bold'n Bright is my favourite. I've been using it for years. 

Pros - Waterbased, no tire sling, doesn't harm the rubber.


----------



## swissvat (Feb 17, 2011)

swissvax Pneu


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers Guys............


----------



## Detail King (Feb 20, 2011)

Try Sonus Tire & Bumper Dressing Gel. Its easy to apply, does not leave any greasy residue, lasts for a couple of weeks & its not that expensive. Try using this link they have very good prices & excellent service. :thumb:

http://www.ultimatecarcaremalta.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=49


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Detail King said:


> Try Sonus Tire & Bumper Dressing Gel. Its easy to apply, does not leave any greasy residue, lasts for a couple of weeks & its not that expensive. Try using this link they have very good prices & excellent service. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.ultimatecarcaremalta.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=49


Thanks for that - I have my own UK preferred retailer.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

cotte78 said:


> I would strongly recommend Swissvax Pneu.
> This is by far, the best tire shine prod. I have try`d.


A bit steep. :doublesho

Milky. I don't like the sound of that as I prefer a gel to be honest but thanks for your recommendation....:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Pinnacle Black Onyx is my fave, but it's not cheap...


You're right, it's not :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Looks good though....


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ADR Superstar said:


> I use Zaino z16 and have been very pleased


I like the sound of this..............:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ryand said:


> I have some Megs Gel for sale if you fancy it?


I don't use PAYPAL............


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

gally said:


> Really like the sound of that dude.
> 
> So Blackfire, Pinnacle, Wolfgang.
> 
> Research needed!


I'm researching...........


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

gally said:


> Helpful as always Ross.


That's because he's an Alfa driver - we always need help (for reasons that only Alfa owners would understand).


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Baracuda said:


> Poorboy's Bold'n Bright is my favourite. I've been using it for years.
> 
> Pros - Waterbased, no tire sling, doesn't harm the rubber.


Thanks for that Matey, but I've yet to find a PB product that's any good.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

megs endurance if its not broke dont fix it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> That's because he's an Alfa driver - we always need help (for reasons that only Alfa owners would understand).


Not an Alfa driver just yet:lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

My favourite is Meguiars...


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Ross said:


> Not an Alfa driver just yet:lol:


Well, assuming that you're going to be, I hope you've got long arms and deep pockets. Whatever anyone tells you, they are expensive to run in all aspects! I know, beleive me. :doublesho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

stonejedi said:


> megs endurance if its not broke dont fix it.


I'm beginning to think that but I just can resist trying "new" products!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Blackfire or Zaino for me


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought some of this a few years ago and really liked it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Meguiars-Hot-Shine-High-Gloss-Tire-Gel-G12416-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem5d286f501aQQitemZ400110342170QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

I know it's from the states but I managed to pick it up from Monza car care (a one off from him apparently)

It's slightly thinner than the purple endurance and smells like a bag of sweets, it seemed to cure completely dry with a high gloss finish.

Wish I could still get it over here... speaking of which, anyone know why it doesn't sell over here?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> I bought some of this a few years ago and really liked it
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Meguiars-Hot-Shine-High-Gloss-Tire-Gel-G12416-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem5d286f501aQQitemZ400110342170QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> ...


It does. Halfords stock it - I've tried it and it's horrible! :doublesho Looky see;

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_213291_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have used lots of tyre dressings (many in this thread) and still havent found one that stands out, especially in winter

i am using this at the moment, it gives a wet look that you like so might be worth a try, i enjoy using it

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/TIRE_DRESSING_WET_SHINE_CLEAR_LIQUID_EXTREME_SHINE_p/lqdext.htm


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> It does. Halfords stock it - I've tried it and it's horrible! :doublesho Looky see;
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_213291_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


Yer used the spray version... not great at all.

The gel is a totally different story though, really liked it.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> Yer used the spray version... not great at all.
> 
> The gel is a totally different story though, really liked it.


I see................

I tried the spray once before and it was, hoe shall I say....crap!

I didn't know it could be had in a gel. Thanks for the PM too, Dave. :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

big ben said:


> i have used lots of tyre dressings (many in this thread) and still havent found one that stands out, especially in winter
> 
> i am using this at the moment, it gives a wet look that you like so might be worth a try, i enjoy using it
> 
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/TIRE_DRESSING_WET_SHINE_CLEAR_LIQUID_EXTREME_SHINE_p/lqdext.htm


CG stuff rarely disappoints!

Is this stuff oily, with a lot of "run off"?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My best for a high shine is this stuff...

i4detailing's tyre gloss

Amazing VFM too (plus free applicators)

2 coats and you have very shiny tyres, one light swipe you can have the satin look, and any look in between with varying amounts of the liquid or amount of wipes.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my.............more choices.


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello Young? Man, I have found VP Professional Dressing to be quite effective, long lasting and reasonable in the pocket department, I can let you have a reasonable sample. PM me and we can arrange a meeting place, Oh and I will bring BH
Bill


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I4d tyre gloss, AG 07B, bare bones.... New look trim gel is only sticky if you put loads on....


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

fretfret said:


> Hello Young? Man, I have found VP Professional Dressing to be quite effective, long lasting and reasonable in the pocket department, I can let you have a reasonable sample. PM me and we can arrange a meeting place, Oh and I will bring BH
> Bill


Cheers Bill - 3/3/11 Juicy Day!

How does that sound? :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

RuFfBoY said:


> New look trim gel is only sticky if you put loads on....


Disagree.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Red, do you want a sample of the i4dTG?

I'd need to find a container for it... you're welcome to one if I can get a wee pot...


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Red, do you want a sample of the i4dTG?
> 
> I'd need to find a container for it... you're welcome to one if I can get a wee pot...


That's very decent of you!

What ever i4dTG is..............


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

i4detailing's tyre gloss


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

PM your address Red C and I'll get it posted tomorrow.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> PM your address Red C and I'll get it posted tomorrow.


Muchas Gracias.........!

PM Sent. :thumb:


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

JJ sounds good to me if you are unsure of location, I will meet you at Davids and lead the way.
Bill


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

fretfret said:


> JJ sounds good to me if you are unsure of location, I will meet you at Davids and lead the way.
> Bill


Thanks a lot Bill, what time At David's?


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

10:00 AM if this is OK
Bill


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

megs endurance for me too , lasted longer than most ive tried


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

meguiars, off the shelf product, plus ur tyres do turn brown with this stuff, last long cheap, only need one bottle to last a whole year thats with weekly washing...


----------



## Palmball (Feb 13, 2011)

If funds allow then it's got to be Pneu. It ain't cheap but it goes a long way....and you can choose either a satin or shiny version when you buy it


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

fretfret said:


> 10:00 AM if this is OK
> Bill


10AM it is! :thumb:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I've still found no better product then Armor All Tyre Foam. Been using it for best part of 15 yrs and have tried many alternatives along the way. For me it gives the best shine without looking to artifical,cant stand that oil slick look! It also doubles up as a great inner arch cleaner,shine,i always give it a quick squirt around the inner arches after i've done the tyres. Ilike the way it also is lifting the dirt from the tyres and does'nt turn them that horrible brown. I find it goes on better when your tyres are almost dry and i give the tyres a quick wipe with an old towel before i apply it. Does anyone else still use this or is it a frowned upon product nowadays??


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep £ for £ stick with the Megs and a really clean tyre surface before you start!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

197F1 said:


> Yep £ for £ stick with the Megs and a really clean tyre surface before you start!


I'm sticking with Megs Endurance, after all that......

I tried a sample that Wee Green Mini very kindly sent me and to ne honest, it didn't rally do anything - not that I want to sound ungrateful at all to my colleague. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Thank you all for your suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I hate megs endurance and hot shine gel , they sticks like glue on the tires . without doubt you will get nice shine with megs gel but you need to clean your tires with strong brush to remove old coat of megs gel . I prefer to go with water-based products for tires .


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I hate megs endurance and hot shine gel , they sticks like glue on the tires . without doubt you will get nice shine with megs gel but you need to clean your tires with strong brush to remove old coat of megs gel . I prefer to go with water-based products for tires .


If you spray a degreaser or APC mix you should generally be able to remove the Megs gel shouldn't you?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

nickmak said:


> If you spray a degreaser or APC mix you should generally be able to remove the Megs gel shouldn't you?


Yes ,Sometimes I use P21s/R222 TAW to remove the old coat of megs gel :thumb:


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone use CG new look trim gel? thats what i use at the moment but it doesn't seem to last very long


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I'm sticking with Megs Endurance, after all that......
> 
> I tried a sample that Wee Green Mini very kindly sent me and to ne honest, it didn't rally do anything - not that I want to sound ungrateful at all to my colleague. :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions. :thumb:


That's cool, what did you not like about it? Did you try applying it twice with a few minutes in between?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> That's cool, what did you not like about it? Did you try applying it twice with a few minutes in between?


I did indeed my friend - 5 mins after buffing down the 1st coat, I reapplied but the look was just too matte for my liking.

I prefer the shiny borderline tacky look. My poor taste I guess!

It was very kind of you to send me the sample though and it'll not go to waste. :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I prefer to go with water-based products for tires .


I find waterbased products a waste of time to be honest. Weak and lack-lustre as a rule. 

Each unto their own as it wouldn't do if we all liked the same things. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I did indeed my friend - 5 mins after buffing down the 1st coat, I reapplied but the look was just too matte for my liking.
> 
> I prefer the shiny borderline tacky look. My poor taste I guess!
> 
> It was very kind of you to send me the sample though and it'll not go to waste. :thumb:


It's absolutely fine Mr RC, it was worth a shot anyway :thumb:

Hope you find what you're looking for man


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> It's absolutely fine Mr RC, it was worth a shot anyway :thumb:
> 
> Hope you find what you're looking for man


In life?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Everywhere


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

ive been using that nanotech trye gel recently , i use to have megs endurance and GC but found the nano work a treat tbh.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I use autobrite gel and it's good stuff...


----------

